# Hottentot - The Extended Jam Version



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

Ended rehearsal on Wednesday night with an extended jam on a Hottentot jam and damn if it didn't turn out super awesome. Awesome enough to share.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/870088/Akale/Songs/2013-06-05/10-Hottentot-with-Extended-Jam.mp3


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was awesome - love that tune!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The term "jam" makes me cringe. I clicked on your link cautiously...

Whoah! You have some S O U L ! 

I love the B3 tones. All you need to complete this outfit is a funky flute player. Totally up my alley. Wish that you played within driving distance of me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice
thanks


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that was awesome...nice work!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey! Thanks so much for all the kind words guys! This band is really pushing me as a guitarist and I'm having a blast. They're all stellar musicians as you can hear.

hardasmum: there are only two phish heads in the band, me and the drummer Adam, so it doesn't go to *that* kind of jamming very often. Though we're toying with maybe doing Bouncing Around the Room. And I took an immense amount of pleasure in introducing our bass player to Phish by way of Down With Disease -- he worked for a solid week just to nail the off time feel of that bass intro. That B3 you hear is coming out of a Nord keyboard --- glorious sounding synth when it's played by a guy as talented as our keyboard player.


----------

